# How do I get Delegated Administration for ZFS to work?



## olav (Jun 23, 2010)

I've enabled this in /etc/sysctl.conf


```
vfs.usermount=1
```

But using

```
zfs allow -l olav tank
```
returns nothing more than a new line, and it ain't working either because I can't create a new tank/test

Have anyone got this to work?

I've been using this as an example
http://unix.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/FreeBSD/current/2008-07/msg00549.html


----------



## t1066 (Jun 23, 2010)

From the man page,

`# zfs allow cindys create,destroy,mount,snapshot tank/cindys`


Furthermore, reading the relevant section in zfs administration guide is recommended.


----------



## olav (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks, that worked great!

I get a minor warning though:


```
cannot share 'tank/raidz/test': share(1M) failed
filesystem successfully created, but not shared
```

I guess it is because it tries to create automaticly with sharesmb=on or sharenfs=on?


----------

